# only yahoo site not working



## yogesh57 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sir,
My internet is fine and I can assess all other site but any yahoo site is not opened in any browser.
Please guide.
Yogesh


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

can you ping www.yahoo.com form the command prompt?


----------

